# Steelhead



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

What is everyone catching steelhead on? Ive heard beads but I havent got any action on beads. I hooked into 2 on a squirmy wormy. But other than that havent gotten any takes on wooly buggers, beads, nymphs or egg flies.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

See my recent report.
Rickerd


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

flyasf said:


> What is everyone catching steelhead on? Ive heard beads but I havent got any action on beads. I hooked into 2 on a squirmy wormy. But other than that havent gotten any takes on wooly buggers, beads, nymphs or egg flies.


you have to change presentation,till you find what they like,today.
i use moustly spawn bag and 18" bihind spawn bag fly.


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

rickerd said:


> See my recent report.
> Rickerd


Im gonna try one of those stone fly variations thanks


----------

